# String Algae What works whats does not?



## Glassbox (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a small outbreak of string algae. Looks like very fine hair and green in color. My amanos dont seem to work but maybe i just dont have the numbers i need. My tank is a 17 gallon. Any advice?


----------



## junglefowl (Nov 16, 2012)

Try to overdose flourish excel if you have it


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

junglefowl said:


> Try to overdose flourish excel if you have it


x 2


----------



## Arpeggio (Jul 8, 2011)

Algaefix, only thing that got rid of my string algae. Dosed the recommended dose every day for a week and it turned black and died by the 4th day but I kept dosing incase I missed some!


----------



## MrChalouch (Dec 13, 2012)

Arpeggio said:


> Algaefix, only thing that got rid of my string algae. Dosed the recommended dose every day for a week and it turned black and died by the 4th day but I kept dosing incase I missed some!


Is algae fix shrimp safe?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

No, it isn't. 

Rosy barbs will eat it. But when it's gone... better keep them well fed.


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

Ive read from TPT Algaefix is efficient also on hair algae. 

Do you guys use API or the other brand? I forgot what the other brand was.


----------



## sea weed (Feb 20, 2013)

I used API. wiped out all my algae.(hair, bbA, and green string) I just dosed per instructions on the bottle for about a week n a half followed by an 80% water change.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

+1 on algeafix it removed the hair algae on my tank just dose per instructions and wait for 3 days. If hair algae still there u can dose it again, but one dose fixed my problem. I have used it everytime I have a new plants I got from other peeps. I also used it with peacock moss with hair algae. Just don't use it with inverts as stated in the bottle.


----------



## Aplomado (Mar 20, 2013)

Reducing the photoperiod, shading the light with blue plastic for a week and adding 8 amanos knocked mine down to a manageable level.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

You need to overdose with both Algaefix and Fluorish Excel.

Also make sure your plants are not starving - raise your CO2 to where the fish start to suffocate and then dial it just a little bit below that level. That way you will know you have enough CO2.

And of course make sure that you maintain P=1 and N = 10 to 20. That ensures you are feeding the plants very well.

Bottom line - all of the above is the advice that you will get from most of the people on the two forums. You decide if that's wise or simply ridiculous.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Without adding chemicals to your tank. A 3 day blackout is all you need to kill string algae. Make sure you aerate during the 3 days and improve plant growth afterwards (as niko was trying to explain).


----------



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

Just add ordinary goldfish for a few weeks they eat those feed your fish everyother day, they will eat some of the plant leaves but plant will recover. That solve my problem in my case.


----------



## TEXAS (Jun 5, 2013)

Excel works wonders and cutting down the lights in half will work


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

What causes string algae?

Isn't a prevention better than a cure?


----------



## UltraBlue (Mar 8, 2011)

excel doesn't work on hair algae (cladophora). The real problem is it is more plant like than other algae and can do well when plants are doing well too. 

A blackout, ensure plants are doing well, and regular manual removal.

Alagaefix will work too, but is not safe for inverts.


----------

